# Changing jobs



## ancsika2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

I will be moving to Dubai next month and I was wondering what would happen if for some reason I wont like the job. Would I be able to change the job or will I get a ban for a while? I will work in the hospitality industry.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you will get a ban..... depending on how long you have worked for, what degree you hold etc etc whether you are in a exempted profession which the hospitality industry wont be. if you also resign you may well be liable for visa costs too.


----------

